# Listed Roamio OTA and MINI



## CajunLTE (May 6, 2015)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=252052035002

Just listed Roamio OTA and MINI with Moca Adapter with lifetime.


----------



## CajunLTE (May 6, 2015)

Sold


----------

